# New Duracoat P250



## hud35500 (May 8, 2010)

I call this one the "Gray Wolf". Stainless compact 9mm w/full size grip cut to match then shot with Duracoat Tactical Extreme Gray.


----------



## Macallan (Jan 12, 2012)

Very nice! I am a sucker for SS.


----------



## SgtMoe (Nov 15, 2011)

Very nice job u did........


----------



## crescentstar69 (Sep 24, 2011)

Looks great. How does Duracoat stand up to normal holster wear?


----------



## hud35500 (May 8, 2010)

I have not seen holster wear on any of mine. I also have several friends that have no wear on the paintjobs I did for them. One has around 500 rds fired with no wear at all. Seems to be as tough as the manufacturer claims.


----------



## Charlie (May 13, 2006)

Very nice! Do they make some lighter gray? As in "dove gray" etc? I'm considering doing an AR with Duracoat.


----------



## hud35500 (May 8, 2010)

They make quite a few shades of gray. Check the website, they're all listed there.


----------

